# Picture Thread Of Justified For Pam :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is a collection of pictures of Justified from birth to 2 months old. He will be going to Toth Boer Goats in Corning, CA in June. So excited for them!  

Justified is a Fullblood buckling and is the full brother to our show doeling Liberty.  

Now at 10 weeks old he weighs 51 lbs.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Some more...


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

What a handsome beefy boy!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a hunk!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, he is Awesome, I can't wait. :hammer::crazy::hug::wahoo::stars::leap:

I not excited at all, can't you tell, LOL :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh he's beautiful!

Congrats Pam!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice buckling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you Joy


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's gorgeous! look at him strutting his stuff!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh my goodness, he is Awesome, I can't wait. :hammer::crazy::hug::wahoo::stars::leap:
> 
> I not excited at all, can't you tell, LOL :laugh:


Nope not excited at all!! 

Thank you all.  I love this guy not only for his looks but his personality. He is as sweet as they come and has the cutest voice I've ever heard ( not very lifting to his self esteem but who cares!!  )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok....now I wanna have FB Boers!  He is awesome....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ooh...very nice! What a great looking boy!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

How cute. Love the dark spots. Congrats Pam!

Q: What camera do you use? Christmas is coming... in a long time, but I need a camera and don't want to pay for one!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

:shocked:  He's is amazing!!! I adore his name, it fits him just perfectly. You are a lucky lucky lucky lady, Pam! I'm sure all of Justified's future girlfriends will be _*very*_ pleased to meet him


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Thank you Joy


:thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Q: What camera do you use? Christmas is coming... in a long time, but I need a camera and don't want to pay for one!


We have a Canon PowerShot S6150 camera.



TrinityRanch said:


> :shocked:  He's is amazing!!! I adore his name, it fits him just perfectly. You are a lucky lucky lucky lady, Pam! I'm sure all of Justified's future girlfriends will be _*very*_ pleased to meet him


Thanks.  I'm sure Pam's girls will think he is very handsome. :slapfloor: I think he knows he's handsome as he likes to follow the doelings around strutting his stuff...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, He is beautiful.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow...hes a looker for sure


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Everyone, he is nice now and I really believe, he will be outstanding when he matures, I see a lot of potential in him, along with his genetics, with the pics I have seen, they are extraordinary. I have very high hopes in him and when I breed to my Does, he should give me beautiful color and nice bulky kids. :grouphug:

Victoria has been the best and has worked hard answering all my questions. I really appreciate Victoria, taking the time for me, when I know, she is so very busy.
Crossroads boers( Victoria)said on the phone to me, she was really busy and may not get pics up for me, I told her, don't worry about it. Then, what does she do, she puts up this Topic of Justice for me. I respect her for that tremendously. :hug:

HeHe, LOL, of course my girls will love him and, he will be spoiled by me.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I sure hope so Pam! Poli/Teflon crossed so well I almost think we should breed her back to Teflon instead of Rich, but then again Poli/Rich kids might be even better!!  Never know until we try I guess. 

I know you'd do the same Pam.  We don't just live right around the corner from each other! There were lots of questions that needed answers. It has been my pleasure working with you. Yes, we are super busy but I've still had some down time today, obviously.  We've had this trip planned for a long time so have been preparing for it for a long time, so there was just a lot of putting the plan into action that had to happen.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

He has got it goin' on!! What a handsome boy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Nope not excited at all!!
> 
> Thank you all.  I love this guy not only for his looks but his personality. He is as sweet as they come and has the cutest voice I've ever heard ( not very lifting to his self esteem but who cares!!  )


 Yep, you never know how parings go, until the kids arrive. Some are really good, while others are not so good. I love what this combination did. 
I seen him, when you first showed him on here and fell in love with him, but, seen on your website, he was already sold. I was disappointed, but hey, sometimes things happen for a reason and I think he was meant to be with us.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, I think it was meant to be!  He will have a great home with you guys.

I had a little bit of time to take some pictures of the babies. They were all being lazy in the sun and wanted to sleep so I didn't get too many standing/walking ones. Here are some pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh, I am really :drool::drool::thumbup: He has gained weight and grew a lot, in such a short amount of time. 

Are you back from your trip yet, LOL :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hahaha. Nope not yet!! I'm already looking forward to getting home though! We are hoping to be pulling out at 6am tomorrow morning...


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

That is one nice looking boy wow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe, be safe Victoria.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats! This boy is going to be awesome! So happy for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you so much


----------

